# Chainsaw pants save again!



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 1, 2003)

It seems that I am destined to be in debt to my chainsaw pants for the rest of my days, In January they saved me from a trip to the hospital when I crashed my bike.
This time I was doing a quote at a clients place with the client and her dog (a staffy cross) in the back yard of her property.
I went to sit down on a garden chair to write the quote and the dog took to me, it grabbed me by the side seam of my pants at the level of the pocket and gave me a bit of a shake. A swift boot via my steel caps loosened the dog off. fortunately its teeth didnt penetrate the armour although it did rip up the skin and leave me with a severe bruise.
High speed crashes, attack dogs, is there anything that these pants wont save me from?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 1, 2003)

Sounds like the pants are mis-marketed. They should sell them in bike shops and pet stores!

Do you wear a helmet while you drive? 

Tom


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 4, 2003)

How many of you guys are using chain saw pants/chaps on the ground. I think the ANSI standard requires it, but I don't see any of the tree companies here using them. I don't use them because I never bought any.


----------



## jimmyq (Nov 4, 2003)

what kind of boots?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 4, 2003)

ANSI Z133 requires any chainsaw user on the ground to wear leg pro. Foot pro isn't required for arbos but is for loggers.

Tom


----------



## Jumper (Nov 4, 2003)

I use both, sometimes not pleasant in the summer but it is the law in Ontario at least. You should see the locals arrive here to do labour (which I have the fun time of supervising right now)-flip flops or dress shoes, pyjamas, not hats in many cases in the sun, no gloves (I rounded up 20 pair today) and they can not drink any water between sunrise and sunset because it is Ramadan


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 18, 2003)

Is this a staffy cross?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 19, 2003)

*???? close*

Yeah looks kinda close, this one was more tan with a smaller head. ????ed if I know what it was crossed with (aside from me)


----------



## NebClimber (Nov 19, 2003)

How often do you guys wash your chainsaw pants? Any advice on proper care for the pants?

Steven


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 20, 2003)

Since I wear mine all the time (now to afraid to take them off, it ruining my love life) Mine dont get washed as much as they should as I normally put my washing in or out before I leave for work. In summer they get washed often but its not been hot and I have to say I havent washed mine for at least 2 months.......how bad is that? I just wash mine with my other gear, cold wash.
Funny thing is the longer the go unwashed the more female friends of mine like there smell.......???? women are wierd.


----------



## Jumper (Nov 20, 2003)

Cold or lukewarm wash with the rest of my work clothes, hang to dry with no problems.


----------



## jamie (Dec 4, 2003)

*always and less than often*

always wear my cutting trousers and cutting boots, like my legs and feet too much not to, put em both on in the morning and they stay that way all day, well sometimes the boots come off at lunchtime while we doze under the trees......(in the summer)

trousers get washed a lot less than they should, when my legs itch its time to wash.....yum.

i dont wear gloves as they get hot i should but i dont, going to invest im a pair of neoprene fishing gloves with half cut index and thumbs.

jamie


----------

